# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  προσθηκη κεραιας σε ρουτερ

## Antonis33

καλησπερα σε ολους
σε ενα ρουτερ (speedport entry i2) θελω να δυναμωσω το wifi του με προσθηκη κεραιων.
βαζω μια φωτο με σημαδεμενα τα σημεια που μπορει να μπει κεραια και με της υπαρχουσες κεραιες αλλα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για τα σωστα σημεια,ενα παλικαρι που ειδα σε φορουμ εχει βαλει κεραια στην υποδοχη Χ8 και Χ9.

ειναι σωστη η τοποθετηση στην Χ8 και Χ9?
η ενσωματωμενες κεραιες μηπως πρεπει να βγουν εαν βαλω δικες μου?
ευχαριστω
https://ibb.co/en31zc

----------

